# Pied bearded dragon!



## fallenfeathers (May 24, 2014)

Found this guy on Tumblr & thought you guys might get a kick out of it! He was bred by BloodBank dragons


----------



## rockethead (May 24, 2014)

different that's for sure


----------



## jacques92 (May 24, 2014)

Wow awsome


----------



## CrazyNut (May 25, 2014)

Wow very interesting, now when can I get a pied Siklback bearded lol


----------



## ingie (May 26, 2014)

Silkbacks remind me of Mason Verger from the Hannibal movie lol.


----------



## Grogshla (May 26, 2014)

i don't like it. I can't even stand to see the silkies. They look so deformed and retarded


----------



## MesseNoire (May 26, 2014)

I'm not a "purist" by any means, but this looks diseased.


----------



## animal805 (May 26, 2014)

I have to say, I am not a fan at all


----------



## BrownHash (May 26, 2014)

Why spend lots of money when the same affect can be achieved with a bottle of liquid paper?


----------



## pinefamily (May 26, 2014)

BrownHash said:


> Why spend lots of money when the same affect can be achieved with a bottle of liquid paper?



Before I read your post, I thought they had spilt bleach on it. They try and go for the outrageous colours overseas, don't they?


----------



## kitten_pheonix (May 26, 2014)

I read about this awhile ago, they couldn't replicate it from memory


----------



## AvidRepSupplies (May 26, 2014)

That doesn't surprise me KP.
As pied animals are a defect in the Neural Crest producing all pigmentation.
The Neural Crest runs from the skull and down the spine and then down the sides of the body.

So if you have a true Pied animal, you will have a mostly coloured/patterned head with varying degrees of lack of colours/patterns down the sides.
Have a look at the pied _Antaresia stimsoni_, they all have varying degrees of pigment loss and they all have the pigment on their heads.

**disclaimer**
Some of my terminology may be out a little, but it portrays the genetic deformity of Pied animals.
Best to do some research on it yourself if you want a better understanding


----------



## Jacknife (May 26, 2014)

Wow, an amazing amount of hate speech for something as simple as a pigment anomoly.
Come on guys...


----------



## CrazyNut (May 26, 2014)

Grogshla said:


> i don't like it. I can't even stand to see the silkies. They look so deformed and retarded


So I'm gathering this go's for leathers as well? When I first saw the photo I thought I was fake lol, it still seems far fetched to me.


----------



## Grogshla (May 27, 2014)

I honestly don't mind the leathers because they still look fairly normal. But the silkies and this photo of a pied look horrible. My opinion only


----------



## animal805 (May 27, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Wow, an amazing amount of hate speech for something as simple as a pigment anomoly.
> Come on guys...



Opinions not hate speech. People are entitled to their opinions.


----------



## Jacknife (May 27, 2014)

animal805 said:


> Opinions not hate speech. People are entitled to their opinions.



Hey check this out!







A human(very beautiful and sucessful one), Winnie Chantelle with the same condition. Would you tolerate her being called 'diseased ' or 'retarded'?
Not opinions in a decent world my friend...


----------



## animal805 (May 27, 2014)

whatever mate, I dont see any hateful content in this thread but you seem to think there is. I never said those words anyway, they ARE only opinions. You like to stir things I have noticed


----------



## Jacknife (May 27, 2014)

animal805 said:


> whatever mate, I dont see any hateful content in this thread but you seem to think there is. I never said those words anyway, they ARE only opinions. You like to stir things I have noticed



Try not to defend words that aren't yours, you really don't know what their intentions are.
You say I like to stir? That's just an opinion really...
Forums would be pretty quiet and boring places if everyone thought and felt the same on every matter...


----------



## beastcreature (May 28, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Hey check this out!
> 
> A human(very beautiful and sucessful one), Winnie Chantelle with the same condition. Would you tolerate her being called 'diseased ' or 'retarded'?
> Not opinions in a decent world my friend...



You're comparing what occurs by chance in humans with defects we intentionally select for & attempt to replicate in animals.


----------



## animal805 (May 28, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Try not to defend words that aren't yours, you really don't know what their intentions are.
> You say I like to stir? That's just an opinion really...
> Forums would be pretty quiet and boring places if everyone thought and felt the same on every matter...



True storey


----------



## Jacknife (May 28, 2014)

beastcreature said:


> You're comparing what occurs by chance in humans with defects we intentionally select for & attempt to replicate in animals.



That defect had to occur by chance somewhere to start it all.


----------



## Stuart (May 28, 2014)




----------



## beastcreature (May 28, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> That defect had to occur by chance somewhere to start it all.



Of course but we don't line breed with humans to reproduce defects like we do with animals so your comparison is sort of invalid.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (May 28, 2014)

beastcreature said:


> Of course but we don't line breed with humans to reproduce defects like we routinely do with animals so your comparison is sort of invalid.



Thats more due to the difference between reptilian and mammalian dna then anything else. 
As humans we dont discourage people with genetic abnormalities to not have kids, alot of diseases are genetic but we dont take there "right" to have children away from them.
imagine if we only let smart people have kids we may have flying cars already but instead we have "the bogan hunters" as a tv show...


----------



## beastcreature (May 28, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> Thats more due to the difference between reptilian and mammalian dna then anything else.
> As humans we dont discourage people with genetic abnormalities to not have kids, alot of diseases are genetic but we dont take there "right" to have children away from them.
> imagine if we only let smart people have kids we may have flying cars already but instead we have "the bogan hunters" as a tv show...



Yes, we don't discourage it, the irony is we encourage it where domestic/captive animals are concerned. I'm not arguing one way or another, merely pointing out how pitting a defective human against a defective animal makes for a weak argument.


----------



## fallenfeathers (May 28, 2014)

I was actually weary of posting this because I wasn't sure if lizards bred to have specific colour traits were affected the same way as animals such as snakes are. Some of this breeders lizards do look a little strange, with their big eyes etc. Sorry if it offended anyone! I just thought it was a nice lizard & wanted to share with like minded people. I do however agree that comparing a human with a certain genetic mutation & an animal really doesn't make for a good argument.


----------



## Burnerism (May 28, 2014)

I've been watching bloodbank over the last few years, they've always had mad dragons. While I am personally not a fan of silk and leather backs I can certainly appreciate the rarity and beauty in this animal


----------



## Jacknife (May 29, 2014)

beastcreature said:


> Yes, we don't discourage it, the irony is we encourage it where domestic/captive animals are concerned. I'm not arguing one way or another, merely pointing out how pitting a defective human against a defective animal makes for a weak argument.



Also, not trying to merely argue here but; who's to say its a defect? Just because humans see it as a negative doesn't mean it is. When the ice age hits I dare say all the pied and albino animalia might just have one up on us...

- - - Updated - - -



kitten_pheonix said:


> imagine if we only let smart people have kids we may have flying cars already but instead we have "the bogan hunters" as a tv show...



This would be something I'd call an ideal world...


----------



## beastcreature (May 29, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> who's to say its a defect?



Both piebaldism & vitiligo are characterized by an absence of melanocytes. A deficient cell is by definition a defect.


----------



## Jacknife (May 29, 2014)

beastcreature said:


> Both piebaldism & vitiligo are characterized by an absence of melanocytes. A deficient cell is by definition a defect.



You are correct. But who's to say its not evolution?


----------



## beastcreature (May 29, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> But who's to say its not evolution?



We're talking about intensively farmed reptiles selected for unnatural colouring & you use the word evolution? Yes, I'm sure evolution has a grand plan to turn Beardies into rainbows because they're better suited to captive living than their natural counterparts.


----------



## Jacknife (May 29, 2014)

beastcreature said:


> We're talking about intensively farmed reptiles selected for unnatural colouring & you use the word evolution? Yes, I'm sure evolution has a grand plan to turn Beardies into rainbows because they're better suited to captive living than their natural counterparts.



Entirely not talking about selective bred Beardies, try to follow the conversation you're a part of...


----------



## insitu (May 29, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Also, not trying to merely argue here but; who's to say its a defect? Just because humans see it as a negative doesn't mean it is. When the ice age hits I dare say all the pied and albino animalia might just have one up on us...



I dare say it would be the opposite unless we grew fur


----------



## Jacknife (May 29, 2014)

insitu said:


> I dare say it would be the opposite unless we grew fur



reread and try that again...


----------



## insitu (May 29, 2014)

given most animals id assume your referring to being white in cold climate covered in snow, their skin is generally not white its black, in this case a bearded dragon is an ectotherm and being white would do it no favors at all (usually the reason cold climate ectotherms are dark pigmented like a red belly as opposed to a mulga) given that avenue of thermal regulation its a strange comment to make on a bearded dragon thread but none the less even endothermic animals would suffer in a snow environment in the case their albino, 1 they would feel the cold more even on a sunny day , 2 generally with albinism their eyes are terribly sensitive and in a glared landscape like the snow fields they would have trouble seeing and along with that would come sunburn from exposure and a lack of melanin


----------



## Jacknife (May 29, 2014)

insitu said:


> given most animals id assume your referring to being white in cold climate covered in snow, their skin is generally not white its black, in this case a bearded dragon is an ectotherm and being white would do it no favors at all (usually the reason cold climate ectotherms are dark pigmented like a red belly as opposed to a mulga) given that avenue of thermal regulation its a strange comment to make on a bearded dragon thread but none the less even endothermic animals would suffer in a snow environment in the case their albino, 1 they would feel the cold more even on a sunny day , 2 generally with albinism their eyes are terribly sensitive and in a glared landscape like the snow fields they would have trouble seeing and along with that would come sunburn from exposure and a lack of melanin



yeahhhh... I stopped talking about Beardies - and reality - a while back...


----------

